# I just had the worst realization



## keybug55 (Oct 25, 2017)

Welcome to Camp(ground)

Anyone remember this creepypasta?


----------



## Twisterheart (Oct 25, 2017)

I vaguely remember it.


----------



## blue2kid3 (Oct 25, 2017)

Oh man that was an amazing read in 2008!


----------



## WeiMoote (Oct 25, 2017)

Ho boy... Can we imagine the many people who will try to model their campgrounds to be exactly like that? ^^


----------

